# Not a chicken but a goose



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ok so my Lady Guinevere (Toulouse goose) she about be I guess two (wow how time flies) anyways I noticed yesterday she was having .hard time walking I assumed it was a sprain so I put her in a crate to prevent her from walking to much. (She has her sister Henny penny, and their boyfriend gander lander in a large pen area). I let her out to see how she was and she could walk very well s I though that was the end of it. And. Just went to check on my pregnant doe and I noticed she was having a hard time again. I also note that the plastic colored tag I had on her was tight so I took I off and let her go for a minute and she did better but still fell after a bit. So I have her in the house now. So now it's a waiting game again to see how she does in the morning. I looked for injury of any kind and could not find any so if I keeps up any thoughts. She walks then kicks both of her feet behind her and falls on her stomach. I very concerned about her. (No vets)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2019)

Keep her penned and restrict her movement. Let her out for short periods only, and start slowly. Do you have lots of ice? 

My one goose had a similar issue a few years ago (she’s going on 8 or 9 I think). I believe she slipped on ice, we had just had a minor ice storm and everything was slippery. She couldn’t walk, she actually acted like it was her hip. I penned her in a small coop (about the size of a large dog crate) with straw and water/feed. It took weeks, but it eventually healed up. I was worried we’d have to put her down, it was really bad. But she healed and is doing great.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 9, 2019)

I could easily put ice in there for her.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

Here she isi feel like she posing lol the look she kept giving me she has never bweb handle really she now likes her head scratched lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

Her bathtime


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 10, 2019)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I could easily put ice in there for her.


No. 
I was asking if she could have slipped. 
Whenever mine had leg issues, it was almost always from slipping on ice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh no lol we live is South Texas we hardly ever get ice it has been 77 low in 40 s so n ice


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

Ok I let her out side for a bit and she was walking like she was tring t step over things then she would fall and look alittle confused and just lay there so I am thinking possible ear infections. I it was bad feed surely the others would show symptoms (ducks, chickens, and geese all get the same feed and easy together also all have access to same water). How do you tell if they have an ear infection and how do you treat it??


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

She Eatin and drinking fine she can stand and streth and swim it's just walking that seems to be the issue. And she pooping normal so yeah that's the only thing I can think of that might be the issue.


----------

